# PortForwarding on Reliance NetConnect



## neo_anderson (Oct 17, 2007)

My friend is having reliance net connect data card on his laptop 4 wireless internet, is it possible to forward ports?


----------



## neo_anderson (Oct 20, 2007)

pls some1 reply please....


----------

